# mysqlmanager

## darookee

Moin!

Ich habe grade, nachdem ich nach längerer Zeit mal wieder alle Dienste durchchecke, gemerkt, dass das mysqlmanager init-script nicht mehr da ist - vermutlich wegen openrc? Gibt es hier bereits eine 'alternative'? Die my.cnf einfach so anpassen, dass sie mehrere mysql-daemons startet? Bin für jeden Tip dankbar :-)

Grüße

darookee

----------

## Finswimmer

Moved from Deutsche Dokumentation to Deutsches Forum (German).

----------

